# Sibelius 7 will not play



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

I haven't used my Sibelius for a while but tried last night and it opened up OK but when I click on the play tab nothing happens?

This is the message I get when starting up:

"The audio engine failed to start in ReWire mode. Choose Play - Playback Devices, click Audio Engine Options, then Clean Up, then restart Sibelius"

I tried this is Sibelius by clicking the play tab but - again nothing happened.

While I may have the instructions I need to know how to use them?

Many thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

bluebunner said:


> I"The audio engine failed to start in ReWire mode. Choose Play - Playback Devices, click Audio Engine Options, then Clean Up, then restart Sibelius"
> 
> I tried this is Sibelius by clicking the play tab but - again nothing happened.
> 
> While I may have the instructions I need to know how to use them?


I haven't used this program but it seems those options should be under a menu item. (Play -> Play Back Devices, then the rest should be buttons on the dialog that opens.)

Possible additional help: http://www.sibelius.com/cgi-bin/helpcenter/chat/chat.pl?com=thread&start=504324&groupid=3&&guest=1


----------



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

Headrush that's OK but I have trouble locating the "play - Playback devices etc.

How do I start by opening up the necessary dialog on my applemac .................??????

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

1) Click Play tab.
2) Click small arrow beside Setup in first section (Configration/Mixer)
3) At bottom of window that should open pick Audio Engine Options

Hope that helps.
Don't really know this application, just installed the Demo to find that.


----------



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Headrush.

Thanks, almost there but not quite, frustrating, as I did what you suggested and found the little arrow, that got me as far as the Audio Engine Options but everything is shaded grey with the "Close" button the only one I can use. When I click on the others the Close button goes grey then turns blue when I release. Click on the Close button and I go back one step to the Playback devices window.

As I say most frustrating, but many thanks for your help.


----------



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

Headrush - :up:

I just closed Sebilius and opened it up and it plays, thank you so much, you certainly are a wizard.

You say you installed the sample to look at my problem for me, that's brilliant, perhaps you can write some music now and make some money for your troubles.

Thanks again. I wonder what my next problem will be for you to sort out  

Bluebunner


----------

